# Story Thread



## Scott (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok guys, I think we should start the ever-popular story thread. 

Make your post continue the story, and do not exceed 10 words. Also, lets try to keep this thread clean and funny. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Once apon a time, there was a...*


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 25, 2006)

I love these threads!

*large evil cube invading earth. ...*


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2006)

But then the cube decided to...


----------



## pjk (Mar 25, 2006)

turn away from Earth and fly to


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2006)

the forbidden planet of...


----------



## pjk (Mar 25, 2006)

Patrick. Planet Patrick is a stunning, amazing...


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2006)

medical waist landfill. All of a sudden


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2006)

a piece popped out. A speedcuber from Patrick...


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 25, 2006)

tried to put it back, but...


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2006)

it was no use. The evil puzzle then


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 25, 2006)

morphed into a 4x4 which planned to...


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2006)

eat all the 3x3s! Then a brave 2x2...


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

came out to fight. When it looked up to see...


----------



## Richard (Mar 26, 2006)

the 4x4, he slung a rock and hit it right


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 26, 2006)

between the center pieces, hitting the core. However...


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2006)

the core had so much lube on it that


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

the hit bounced right back...


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2006)

and landed at the feet of the...


----------



## Ravi (Mar 26, 2006)

largest, stiffest, meanest megaminx on planet Patrick. The minx...


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

was tiled with blood-red...


----------



## Richard (Mar 27, 2006)

vodca which helped it


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2006)

spin faster. The vodca looked like...


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

moldy...


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2006)

rotten....


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 29, 2006)

gym shoes and came off easily. But the minx...


----------



## Scott (Apr 1, 2006)

was the original version, not mefferts. Then


----------



## pjk (Apr 1, 2006)

the cube turned to


----------



## korkow (Apr 1, 2006)

go get help from his best friend, the Arxon


----------



## Scott (Apr 1, 2006)

But Arxon was injured with a...


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2006)

baseball bat. The bat fell from the


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

eagle passing overheard, going to the


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rubik's cube factory to raise a mob to...


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

bring back the original master magic!


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 2, 2006)

The master magic grew into a super magic, but was...


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

on the verge of popping a critical string... but then...


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2006)

the eagle spotted a rabit. It


----------



## Richard (Apr 2, 2006)

was running through the briar and


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2006)

the eagle began to dive


----------



## Scott (Apr 3, 2006)

and as he dove, he saw the rabbit was acualy


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2006)

a flying


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2006)

turtle. the turtle was...


----------



## pjk (Apr 6, 2006)

wrapped in a blanket, but the


----------



## Scott (Apr 6, 2006)

the blanket had holes!


----------



## Cubefactor (Apr 8, 2006)

Strangely, Chuck Norris approached frantically, screaming about...


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2006)

the ethics about roundhouse kicking...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 9, 2006)

and proved it to the turtle by....


----------



## Scott (Apr 20, 2006)

doing an interpritive dance


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2006)

on the floor of the


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 21, 2006)

mall of america. White monkeys


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 21, 2006)

started throwing rotten bananas...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 21, 2006)

that smelt like fish...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 21, 2006)

while screaming "give me your cubes!"...


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2006)

and while eating a bunch of


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 22, 2006)

mangos...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 22, 2006)

My cat Joe was...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 26, 2006)

coughing up a hairball


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 26, 2006)

when Skippy the cow...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 26, 2006)

was eating a potato...


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2006)

and he choked it up and spit it in


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 27, 2006)

a hot bowl of chicken soup...


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2006)

that was laying on the floor by the


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 28, 2006)

talking pot of gruel...


----------



## pjk (Apr 29, 2006)

and a man came out to see the


----------



## nascarjon (May 2, 2006)

goofy looking wombat named


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2006)

"Tatonka". He was a big buffalo, had large


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 5, 2006)

Googly eyes, which resulted in...


----------



## cmhardw (May 5, 2006)

his vision being very shaky and unstable.


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 5, 2006)

He had only had a couple drinks but...


----------



## pjk (May 6, 2006)

when he saw a big object floating he


----------



## cmhardw (May 19, 2006)

still failed to duck, and was hit in the face by the


----------



## pjk (May 19, 2006)

gigantic wombat that was sitting right


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 19, 2006)

next to his pet chihuahua.


----------



## cmhardw (May 19, 2006)

Suddenly!


----------



## ZarqaMalik (May 20, 2006)

a giant cheetah came out of nowhere...


----------



## dougreed (May 20, 2006)

Okay guys, just to recap:


> * Once apon a time, there was a large evil cube invading earth. But then the cube decided to turn away from Earth and fly to the forbidden planet of Patrick. Planet Patrick is a stunning, amazing medical waist landfill. All of a sudden a piece popped out. A speedcuber from Patrick tried to put it back, but it was no use. The evil puzzle then morphed into a 4x4 which planned to eat all the 3x3s!
> 
> Then a brave 2x2 came out to fight. When it looked up to see the 4x4, he slung a rock and hit it right between the center pieces, hitting the core. However, the core had so much lube on it that the hit bounced right back and landed at the feet of the largest, stiffest, meanest megaminx on planet Patrick. The minx was tiled with blood-red vodca which helped it spin faster. The vodca looked like moldy rotten gym shoes and came off easily. But the minx was the original version, not mefferts.
> 
> ...


In some places the punctuation got creative, so I fudged it. The original meaning was (hopefully) preserved.

This story makes no sense. Compiling this was the biggest waste of 5 minutes of my entire life.

-Doug


----------



## cmhardw (May 21, 2006)

haha Doug that's great, yeah this story really doesn't make much sense, but this is still a fun thread :-D

Me and a bunch of friends used to do this a lot back in college and high school. The stories work best when each person gets a full sentence or two full sentences.

Maybe we can start a two sentence long story thread? Those tend to be the ones that are absolutely hilarious, since you can form more complete thoughts.

Chris

-------------

(continuing this story)

and chased Tatonka all the way to


----------



## dougreed (May 21, 2006)

Hehe, I bet. Someone should start one up. *cough* Chris *cough*

-Doug


----------



## soccerking813 (Jan 30, 2009)

Eastsheen, the land of...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

the uber bumpers


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

Where they meet the Rubik's Snake


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2009)

Who commanded them to go post in the updated Story Thread, and the uber bumpers followed suit!


----------



## holypasta (Apr 28, 2009)

But one uber bumper stayed behind, and


----------



## shelley (Apr 28, 2009)

Why the hell are there so many of these threads on the front page? What's wrong with keeping them all in one? Some of us actually want to see threads that are NOT these silly games.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea this did not need to be bumped. I don't see any reason for story threads 2-4, what's next? Cube word association 2? Maybe three word story games 2 and 3?


----------

